

Mobile app that connects local parents like a dating app. Parenting is easier - spl_startup

Hey HN,<p>I just spent the better part of a year trying to create something I thought would make parenting so much easier. As a parent (of a 2 year old) I found it difficult and time consuming meeting other parents near me. Of course there was the random meeting at the playground, baby store or target - but I thought there had to be a better way to find and meet other local parents. Parents that I had some sort of commonality with…<p>After thinking it through, I decided to create an ios app. I called it Kinnecting. (www.kinnecting.com) ( KINnecting, get it?) A parent (you) logs on via Facebook and the app uses much of the info to connect and list other local parents near you. Finding mutual friends and interests with other parents as well. You can connect with them and chat with them in real time once they accept.<p>I figured if dating sites could use an algorithm to match singles, why couldn’t I create an app that used an algorithm to match parents? It didn’t exist, so I created it.  I’m not an engineer rather a techy Dad that wanted to create something that I thought parents could use. It was just so dang isolating being a parent - there had to be others that felt the same way.<p>Anyhow, I just launched it last week on the Apple App Store and I would love some of you fine folks (that are parents) to take it for a test drive. There are definitely some bugs, but I’m eager to hear any and all feedback from you techy-parents. I REALLY APPRECIATE IT.<p>You can go to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kinnecting.com to download it and use the invite code: Hackernews<p>Please feel free to Kinnect with me directly on the app or in the comment thread below. ( or email   soam [at] kinnecting [dot] com )<p>So so so many thanks in advance. 
S
======
firefoxNX11
Awesome idea! But I am unable to sigup. Clicking Facebook gives me "Can't
connect to this link right now".

(Edit) Worked on second attempt. Wish there was any other parent to Kinnect
with.

~~~
spl_startup
Thanks for signing up - we're slowly ramping up our presence - literally
building a network of parents from the ground up... Starting in LA and NY...
and already have pockets of parents in Michigan, Utah and Texas.

(Facebook login can be buggy - glad it worked)

